# Legend of the Seeker #11: Confession/Season 1 2009



## Truth Seeker (Feb 1, 2009)

*Confession*

Stars:Craig Horner (Richard Cypher)
Bridget Regan (Kahlan Amnell)
Bruce Spence (Zeddicus Zu'l Zorander
Azzallel's Orb causes people to have vivid memories that might be all imagination. 

Several murders occur among the members of the resistance, which causes Richard to start doubting his beliefs​


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 1, 2009)

Well the writers are seeing the inherent probllem with the confessors and are at least trying to get Kahlen to reign in her power. This episode showed one the problems with the confessors, and not just the magical manipulation. 

The accused was not telling the truth and instead of further investigating before confessing him for not talking, they just go ahead and congfess him. So instead of having a false memory implanted, what if the the reason he didn't want to talk was because he didn't want to admit to another crime, or an affair, or had been sworn to secrecy to protect something important. The use of a confessors power during an investigation leads to punishment whether or not there is guilt.


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 4, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Well the writers are seeing the inherent probllem with the confessors and are at least trying to get Kahlen to reign in her power. This episode showed one the problems with the confessors, and not just the magical manipulation.
> 
> The accused was not telling the truth and instead of further investigating before confessing him for not talking, they just go ahead and congfess him. So instead of having a false memory implanted, what if the the reason he didn't want to talk was because he didn't want to admit to another crime, or an affair, or had been sworn to secrecy to protect something important. The use of a confessors power during an investigation leads to punishment whether or not there is guilt.




The accused WAS telling the truth, as he saw it.  Remember, due to the magical orb-maguffin memory powers, that guy honestly thought he killed the first dead guy.  Course, that doesn't really change what yer saying there . . .

I thought is was pretty cool how they showed how this magical society relies and trusts the "confessor" power, both confessors and everybody else (except Richard, of course, he's not from around here).  But this isn't a new theme to the series, they've dealt with the negative aspects to the confessors' power every other episode it seems.

It reminds me of thought experiments bringing D&D spells/powers into the modern day.  Why do you need detectives and lawyers when you can just cast a truth spell?  Even without magic memory orbs (or other magical maguffins), you need more than "truth" to determine what is just.

I dug this episode quite a bit!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 4, 2009)

It is inherit reminder, that sometimes, even with the best intentions...misdirection can undermine  an ability of a trustworthy stature.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 4, 2009)

Dire Bare said:


> But this isn't a new theme to the series, they've dealt with the negative aspects to the confessors' power every other episode it seems.




That may be part of the problem. At this point they have pounded the negative aspects of confessors so much that I no longer consider them part of the good guys. It seems they have made this such an issue so far that they need to start spending time figureing out how to neuter or rehabitate the confessors.


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 5, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> That may be part of the problem. At this point they have pounded the negative aspects of confessors so much that I no longer consider them part of the good guys. It seems they have made this such an issue so far that they need to start spending time figureing out how to neuter or rehabitate the confessors.




I may be misremembering (I read the books like 10 years ago) but I think this was the vibe we got from the books as well.  Confessors are highly thought of, but end up being a scary sort of organization.  I think all that you're seeing is intentional.

Remember, though, that the confessors are now a dying breed.  There are only, what, six left in the Midlands?

Oh, and Truth Seeker, are you quoting those synopses from somewhere or are you making them up?  The last few have seen awfully spoiler-ish to me (though I always make it a point to never read these threads until I've seen the episode in question).


----------



## Orius (Feb 10, 2009)

This episode was _supposed_ to be on last week, but local syndication kind of screwed things up, and played that episode with the other confessors two weeks in a row.  

Anyway, not a bad episode, I knew who was guilty all along, but it wasn't handled badly.  The B-plot about Zedd and his brother was okay too.


----------

